# My FCG is trashed!!!



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I was hoping to be completing my FCG this weekend but I'm going to have to trash it now. The friend I had doing the drilling the rotesserie and rod destroyed the piece that accepts the rod.

I was using this as reference:
http://www.geocities.com/hillbilly_nurse/HALLOWEENfcg2.html

I am trashing the entire project for now. It's pretty depressing. Needless to say the friendship is dead too. I was lied to! He said he knew what he was doing and it would be a piece of cake. The accepting piece of the motor I had was removable so he place it in a vice and crushed it! He brought it to me broken in 4 pieces, said sorry, and left!

I give up on any animations and trusting anyone else with my props.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Kind of drastic measures... don't you think? Building props is all about failures and successes. You can't just give up on something because it didn't go right the first time. I''l bet everyone here has had things go wrong and was forced to rework their project. It also seems like a waste of a friend too. Sorry if I sound like a mother.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Mr Unpleasant said:


> Kind of drastic measures... don't you think? Building props is all about failures and sucesses. You can't just give up on something because it didn't go right the first time. I''l bet everyone here has had things go wrong and was forced to rework their project. It also seems like a waste of a friend too. Sorry if I sound like a mother.


I would agree with you on the failure part if the most important part of the motor wasn't destroyed. I simply don't have the funds left to buy another complete rotisserie just for the one part. I probably should have done the drilling myself but I didn't have any bits for metal. I have learned my lesson not to trust anyone else to do it.

Also for the friendship IF he didn't try to make me look like an idiot by saying it was the metal that caused it to break apart when I could clearly see where he crushed it I may have felt a little different. The icing on the cake was he said sorry and left with no other words when I pointed out the crushed places. I was speechless at his attitude. It was like he didn't care at all he destroyed the piece.

I will just stick with what I KNOW I can do without help of anyone else. I may try anamatronics later on but I don't see anything happening this year. I'm just too sick to my stomach about the whole situation.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

So sorry about your motor Teary. That situtation stinks. But Mr. Unpleasant is right about others having things go wrong. I've broken so many things I don't want to think about it.  

However, there are sometimes solutions to problems that may not be evident at first glance. Is there any part of the shaft that is still exposed? Can you post a picture?


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I have already considered that ScareFX, but there is maybe a 1/4 inch of shaft and there is no way I will be able to attach anything to it. I considered super gluing the piece back together but it's bent too bad and won't line up correctly regardless of how much I try to reshape it.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Sorry about the FCG TearyThunder! I also have had plenty of things fail, it is part of building props.

There are many ways to accomplish what you are trying, and even with a 1/4" of shaft left this may be salvagable. Does the motor still work? Is the shaft solid, and long enough to tap into? Can you remove the shaft without huting the motor? It may be worth posting a few pictures, the FCG is definitely worth a little pain to build.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

HJ, I have to wait to post pics since I have to get more batteries. The ones I found and used to take the pics of my tree are dead now.

From what I can see there is no way to to remove the shaft. The motor still works. The friend didn't have that with him thank goodness. The shaft is solid, round, and has a straight edge. You know "D" shaped. I see no way to "tap" into it but an new at stuff like this.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Definitely post some pictures of the motor when you can. As victims of unexpected mechanical disasters, we've all become proficient at salvaging 'ruined' pieces. It may not be as bad as you think.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

TearyThunder said:


> I have already considered that ScareFX, but there is maybe a 1/4 inch of shaft and there is no way I will be able to attach anything to it. I considered super gluing the piece back together but it's bent too bad and won't line up correctly regardless of how much I try to reshape it.


A 1/4" might be tight but you can look for a shaft coupling to connect the existing shaft to an extention (or even a bolt). Below is a picture of a coupling that I use on one of my crank props. This type would work if you have about 1/2 inch of shaft on the motor. Those couplings cost about $3.50.

But don't give up, lot's of folks here can help.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Madmax is right..I used quick epoxy to set my square rod into my rotissery motor. I use it for my FCG which has been going strong for 3 years now.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks you for your input Madmax. I am certainly going to go about doing the props differently from now own. 

Just to make things clear, I do have a drill and could have bought bits (they are cheap enough.) However my so called friend insisted he could do it and there was no need to worry. I trusted him. Also I don't want him to buy me another motor or replace the part. I don't care so much about that. What I cared about was the attitude like it was my fault he broke the piece and the way he said sorry. He said it with a LOT of sarcasm. I honestly don't think he broke it on purpose and I never said that he did.

Also I value my friendships and don't go through friends like you seem to think I do. I don't think being disrespected and lied to something a friend should do. I certainly don't do that.

Maybe I should have been clearer about what exactly happened. However I was venting and thinking as clear as I should have when I posted the thread. I am going to give a shot at continuing the prop and not give up on it. Completing it means a good bit to me since it my first time even attempting anything animated.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Ok here are the photos of what I have left to work with. Thank you all for your continued support and helping me get through this hang up.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

ScareFX said:


> A 1/4" might be tight but you can look for a shaft coupling to connect the existing shaft to an extention (or even a bolt). Below is a picture of a coupling that I use on one of my crank props. This type would work if you have about 1/2 inch of shaft on the motor. Those couplings cost about $3.50.
> 
> But don't give up, lot's of folks here can help.


I think something like this will work for you. Your shaft is pretty small but you should be able to find something similar to Scare FX's coupler and epoxy it on. The flat spot on your shaft will allow you to screw a set screw down tight so the coupler won't spin and the epoxy will help insure it won't fall apart.
Good luck with the friend!!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks Darryl. I was thinking about checking out home depot for something like it to see if it will work for me. I do have a cover that goes on the rotisserie that also has the ground wire to attach to it. I have to figure a way around that.

As for the friend..maybe I could make a prop out of him <evil grin>


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey teary. I found a couple of those motors for sale on EBAY. They were cheap and looked pretty easy to use. I want to use one for my yard this year with a fake fire and one being cooked over it with a family around it..Hope that helps


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

TearyThunder said:


> Ok here are the photos of what I have left to work with. Thank you all for your continued support and helping me get through this hang up.


You know, That is the same motor I removed from an old Microwave oven turntable. It is strong, but slow. I'm sure there is a coupling that should fit on the shaft.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I have been playing around with the motor for a bit and have been able to get a small hose clamp around it and the rod. It seems to be holing ok for now but I am worried it may not last. I have tightened it down the best I can but there is some gappage because the clamp isn't quite small enough. I have to make some finishing adjust ments to the rig the so I can mount the motor. I will hopefully be done in a few hours with the final set up beside finding a more permanent fix for the shaft. I want to do a test run to see if it may be fine with the clamp only. We shall see.

Thanks again for your help. If this fails then I guess I'm off to home depot to see if they have a coupling to fit.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Try putting epoxy in the clamp to help give it a more permanent hold.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks Dr M. I didn't think about that. However I do have a question since I haven't used epoxy for anything yet. (I do know I can get 2 part epoxy at most places.) Is it kinds "runny" or more paste/gel type. I if it's rather runny how would I go about making sure it doesn't get down around the base of the shaft and "lock it up" so that it doesn't turn.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Epoxy is kinda runny, and you do want to be careful not to lock up the shaft. ScareFX's idea of the shaft coupler should work out just right. Just be sure to put the allen set on the flat of the shaft and it won't move! You may have to trim the coupler down alittle with a file or grinder to get the depth you need on the set screw, but after that you're good to go.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

OK, I must know where to get the couplers at........I went to Home Depot and everyone I asked thought I was insane! They told me that there is no such thing.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

I don't think that coupler is the right term for that, even though that is a good description of what it does. That is usually used on the end of a drill Amazon.com: 2 pc. Wood Bit Extension Set: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@213VGFMEPFL That would be in the drillbit section of HD but they may not have a short one, i'm not sure. The one pictured previously looks as though it may have been cut.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

When I built my MIB, I used a small L-bracket and a small cable clamp ( the u-bolt, kind, a 1/4" shaft fit nicely into the ubolt ). Notch out the l-bracket so the ubolt goes through it, then put the ubolt around the shaft, then the other part of the cable clamp, then the l-bracket, and finally the nuts. Not positive this will work, but the pieces are cheap, and you would end up with the bend in the arm you need anyway. Hopefully the picture makes it a little clearer. Just an idea.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Ah I see Mr U.! Thanks! You know I even asked the guy in the tools area(where the drill bits were and he didn't know of anything. I even had the motor with me and explained what it was that I was looking for. 

Oh and another guy(employee) had a drill bit thing sitting on one of those work benches similar to the ones you linked to (that had a magnet in it and was much smaller with no set screws) I asked it there was anything for a drill similar with set screws and he said no! These guys at my HD must be MORONS!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

HJ, I don't think that will work since I have such a short shaft. I will keep that in mind when I start working on my MIB though. That's the next project I plan on getting started on. I have already gutted the water hose box.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

TT,
You can get a set screw coupling at McMaster-Carr, p/n 2424K11. I'll try to get a pic of it here so you can show the HD guys what you need. This coupler is used on 1/4" OD shafts - I don't know if the size is correct for your motor.








Hope this helps.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Otaku, Found it! I just googled it and see them. I will check home depot for one tomorrow on my way home from work (I'm about 15 miles away from it and have already made my trip to town today.)


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

TearyThunder said:


> Ah I see Mr U.! Thanks! You know I even asked the guy in the tools area(where the drill bits were and he didn't know of anything. I even had the motor with me and explained what it was that I was looking for.
> 
> Oh and another guy(employee) had a drill bit thing sitting on one of those work benches similar to the ones you linked to (that had a magnet in it and was much smaller with no set screws) I asked it there was anything for a drill similar with set screws and he said no! These guys at my HD must be MORONS!


Yea, most of the people that end up working at HD weren't successful out in the field but I've met some that really know their stuff so it's hit or miss on who ya get. As far as the coupling goes, I would probably stick to the drill extension and cut it to length. That way you use both set screws to attached to the shaft of your motor and the extension part and coupler would be one solid piece. It would probably be stronger and less likely to wiggle or rattle.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Mr U. I don't know if I will be able to get both set screws on this short shaft but am looking at some different options right now to make it work. I'm thinking about using some JB Weld (liquid steel) in the top of it as a filler and to help hold it if I go with the drill extension. If I go with the coupler then I will be able to get a set screw on the rod and the shaft. I may use JB Weld on it too if it's needed.

To make matters worse I have the couplers in my drill kit but they are single screw ones(AAARRRGGHHH!) How I wished I had the extension or a double screw coupler. I would be on my way to done.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Make sure to put a small dimple in the flat plan of the shaft for the set screw after you find its final resting place and before seting epoxy.

Sorry but i hate the pot never what i need and never a knowledgable employee in sight. Find a good local hardeware the stuff these guys and gals know is amazing and someone always has the answer even if the first person doesnt.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Slightlymad! I had no clue that I had to dimple the shaft. I was thinking about drilling the shaft all the way through and putting a pin through it to help too put am kind iffy about it.

Unfortunatly there is no local store that carries much of anything. I guess I will make sure I am clear on exactly what I need from here before I even head out the door.


----------

